# catching pest snails..



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

how do I catch pest snails in my tetra tank? They are eating my queen anubias! I paid $30 for her, shes so big and beautiful...now shes all covered in snails and holes  I hope I can save her.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You could put in an assassin snail (I don't know how fast they actually work), remove as many snails as you can manually, or google 'aquarium snail trap' and have a go at making one of your own.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Do you have any algae wafers on hand? Or perhaps another sort of greenery like cucumber or lettuce. Then when they are going to eat that you can just pluck them out.


----------



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

in case you have access to a good store, i was told the YoYo loach eats them way faster than assassin snails.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Assassin snails and lettuce trap.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmm, only complication with snail eating fish would be my nerites..would loaches eat my nerite snails? with the assassins attack them? I have 6 in the tank...I love my nerites, but im def not a fan of these little misc plant eating snails ...I might try the lettuce first to be safe...if anyone knows about the assassins and loaches with nerites, please share! Thanks everyone for the ideas...wonderful info


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

oh and ...if I use the lettuce...do I leave it in there for a couple hours? Over night? When will yuck up my water? and how often might I need to do this?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Why are you worried about your nerites? you can always re-stock your tank when the assassin dies or you can try to catch a few and re-release them. Snails come out at night so that would be the opportune time. Also if you do the cucumber and lettuce you'll also attract the nerites so you can pick 'em off the vegetables like they're raspberry's .


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I cant get nerites up here in Maine from local stores, id have to order and requarentine and they wouldnt be able to ship in the winter, so itd be a long wait for them...just a pain, id rather keep my nerites safe and healthy while ridding these little misc snails...I think I found what they are...bladder snails...are these common? are they an issue for plants? Or is something else going on with my plants unrelated to the bladder snails?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Then no to Assassins. With lettuce place the leaf in when you go to bed and in the morning the snails should have covered it. I would not Suggest getting Assassins. Paul you dont just get an animal let it kill your good snails and then let them die. You could set up a small tank and store the nerites there. When your out of Snail food Assassins eat flakes too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Physella Acuita is very common. If I remeber right if you give them extra food they wont eat your plants. They are scavangers. I have some in my tanks. They come from pet store plants.


----------

